# مواصفات تشطيب الجدران في المختبرات الطبية



## Safety First (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:
أنا أبحث عن مرجع مواصفات تشطيب الجدران في المختبرات الطبية. مش من ناحية السلامة من الحرائق. أحتاجها من ناحية السلامة البيولوجية (Biological Safety) المعروف عندي أن جدران المختبرات لابد أن تكون مغطاة بمادة قابلة للمسح والتعقيم ومقاومة للحريق مثل البلاط. لكن كل المراجع الموجودة عندي تتحدث عن fire safety.
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي الحميد (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

حسب ما أعرف أن هناك تصنيف للمختبرات حسب خطورة المواد المتداولة فيها وهي تتراوح بين 1 إلى 4 .. 1 قليل الخطر و 4 هو الأخطر... للمزيد اقرأ هنا http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biosafety_level

أما من ناحية التشطيب أو البوية للجدران ما وصلت لشيء معين أو مواصفات معينة ولكن المذكور مجرد اشتراطات أنه يمكن تعقيمها وتنظيفها .. الخ من الاشتراطات.. وتحديداً هذه العبارة التي وجدتها متكررة في أكثر من موقع 

Walls shall be durable, washable, and resistant to detergents/disinfectants and use durable glossy acrylic or epoxy paint or equivalent.

أما بخصوص مواصفات دقيقة للتشطيب فلم أجد ولكن وجدت هذه الشركة التي تقوم بإنشاء المختبرات لعل ذلك يساعد

www.modularcleanrooms.com


----------



## eng.awad2 (5 فبراير 2011)

هل هنالك نوع معين من السيراميك للمعامل


----------

